# College Near Snowboarding



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

University of British Columbia at Whistler?
Maybe a college in New Mexico/Arizona that you haven't thought about?
University of Nevada at Reno?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ubc, sfu, ufv, wwu


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

UBC - Okanagan campus - about 45 mins to both Silver Star and Big White, about 2-2.5 hrs to revelstoke, around 3 to kicking horse, and many more!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Calgary, an hour from Sunshine, ~90 Minutes from lake Louise, 2.5 hours from Kicking horse. Some great riding around here.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

U of U man, how can you get any better than Utah. You'll have great shreddin, a season pass at Park City if you join the One Love Club at the University for $375, its like $15 to sign up and $550 without the One Love Club. They also go on a trip to another mountain for a week for like $300 bucks. The vibe in SLC is sick man and theres a ton of stuff to do in the summer. Come to Utah, shouldnt even be a question.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

University of Nevada Reno, very close to many Tahoe resorts!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

NinjaSteez said:


> U of U man, how can you get any better than Utah. You'll have great shreddin, a season pass at Park City if you join the One Love Club at the University for $375, its like $15 to sign up and $550 without the One Love Club. They also go on a trip to another mountain for a week for like $300 bucks. The vibe in SLC is sick man and theres a ton of stuff to do in the summer. Come to Utah, shouldnt even be a question.


Making me hate living in St. Louis..wait, I already do.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

A lot of people flunk out of UC Boulder because they get caught up in extra-curricular activities.... but that would be one of your best bets for colleges cheap season ski tickets. Season passes have been around the $400 mark depending on which resort company you go with.

Its not exactly close to the nicer slopes, though. Unless you plan to skip classes during the week (remember what I said about lots of kids failing out?), traffic will be a major hurdle getting to and from the slopes unless you drive down the night before and shack up with friends in Silverthorne/Dillon/Frisco.





t_money31 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am asking a pretty common question for kids my age who love to snowboard: Where can I go to College and be near great snowboarding?
> 
> ...


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

You're going to college for your education, career, and future. Of the ones you're able to get into, pick the one that best suits your interest and career path. You have the rest of your life to snowboard.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> You're going to college for your education, career, and future. Of the ones you're able to get into, pick the one that best suits your interest and career path. You have the rest of your life to snowboard.


until you get a job you hate and have to go to everyday. and then after that, come home to a wife and kids to deal with. repeat this till death.

DO IT NOW!!!

you only get one shot man. live the dream.

i would recommend you go to a CC or JC first near whatever mountain you decide and get you associates degree. thats 2 years to ride and it will be way cheaper than regular sleepaway college hahaha. take online classes too. then you can get a pt job and ride to your little hearts content.

also, what do you want to study at school? that will def be important to mention hahaha.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, since you're already in Washington, have you thought about Western? I mean, Baker sure isn't a bad hill to have in your backyard, and it puts Canadian mountains within reach as well.


----------



## nrubey (Sep 13, 2010)

I go to school at colorado school of mines in golden colorado. It's a great school but is an engineering school and is not easy so unless you want to go in the engineering direction i wouldn't recommend it. CU in Boulder is just north though. I was able to go up every weekend my freshman year and plan to do the same this year. Also, pretty much everyone I know does the same thing. Colorado's a great place to come for world class boarding and good schooling as well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like your home hill is Stevens...

Doesn't Gold Bar some institution of higher learning...


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

say chi sin lo said:


> You're going to college for your education, career, and future. Of the ones you're able to get into, pick the one that best suits your interest and career path. You have the rest of your life to snowboard.


+1

wtf are u going to college for? pick the school with the best program for whatever you're interested in doing for the rest of your life.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Hahhaha,

Trust me man, you won't be riding every weekend if you're an engineering student. Not unless there's a ski lift on campus.

Bs.Chemical Engineering, Georgia Tech. If you want lots of free time to do whatever you want then study liberal arts, or some other subject you can bullsh*t your way through.


nrubey said:


> I go to school at colorado school of mines in golden colorado. It's a great school but is an engineering school and is not easy so unless you want to go in the engineering direction i wouldn't recommend it. CU in Boulder is just north though. I was able to go up every weekend my freshman year and plan to do the same this year. Also, pretty much everyone I know does the same thing. Colorado's a great place to come for world class boarding and good schooling as well.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Hahhaha,
> 
> If you want lots of free time to do whatever you want then study liberal arts, or some other subject you can bullsh*t your way through.



:laugh:

yup, end up like my friends with psychology degrees and no job. but at least you got to play in the snow during recess :thumbsup:


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

NinjaSteez said:


> U of U man, how can you get any better than Utah. You'll have great shreddin, a season pass at Park City if you join the One Love Club at the University for $375, its like $15 to sign up and $550 without the One Love Club. They also go on a trip to another mountain for a week for like $300 bucks. The vibe in SLC is sick man and theres a ton of stuff to do in the summer. Come to Utah, shouldnt even be a question.


Just to update, the One Love Club has decided to go to Breck and Copper this year. 5 days $350 total. Thats room, lift tickets and transportation there. U of U, plus our football team kicks ass and the games are incredible


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you know what you want to go to college for, it shouldn't be hard to find a University to match that is near good shreddin'. No reason you can't have both.


----------



## nrubey (Sep 13, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Hahhaha,
> 
> Trust me man, you won't be riding every weekend if you're an engineering student. Not unless there's a ski lift on campus.
> 
> Bs.Chemical Engineering, Georgia Tech. If you want lots of free time to do whatever you want then study liberal arts, or some other subject you can bullsh*t your way through.


That's why I like it here. Even if I need to do School crap on saturday, i wake up at 6 drive an hour and get in a half day of boarding then come back and get everything else done.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> You're going to college for your education, career, and future. Of the ones you're able to get into, pick the one that best suits your interest and career path. You have the rest of your life to snowboard.


Buzz kill!


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

University of Utah seems cool. I'm gonna try and go there in 2 years


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

nrubey said:


> That's why I like it here. Even if I need to do School crap on saturday, i wake up at 6 drive an hour and get in a half day of boarding then come back and get everything else done.


Drive an hour? You must think I'm new here. You're not making it out to any decent hills in one hour down I-70. Not on Saturday anyways, unless you're headed east. Your hill time will decrease drastically if you're going into your 2nd year. General classes are done which means you are getting into your main engineering classes and labs. Spending 3 hours on the road on Saturday (and however many riding) is going to be a tall order unless you like spending all day Sunday catching up on homework/projects/group meetings


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually if he's leaving at 6am it is probably taking just over an hour give or take depending on where he is headed. It takes me about 80 minutes to get to Bert just over 60 to Loveland on a Saturday. The only people getting stuck in traffic on a Saturday are those who sleep in.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Where is he going to ride at 7-7:30AM? Getting there in an hour if you leave at 6AM is a good way to save on travel time, but he will still have to cool his heels for 1-2 hours depending on where he is riding (an dif he grabs breakfast).

I'm not trying to dissuade the guy from riding.... I am just thinking back to my college days. The travel time would have gotten old (and expensive) pretty quickly for me if I went every weekend.

Are there not any good BC spots closer to boulder than going all the way out to Summitt Co?



killclimbz said:


> Actually if he's leaving at 6am it is probably taking just over an hour give or take depending on where he is headed. It takes me about 80 minutes to get to Bert just over 60 to Loveland on a Saturday. The only people getting stuck in traffic on a Saturday are those who sleep in.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can chill at the base lodge. I'll often have a cup of coffee, maybe grab some breakfast, put my boots on. When I am resort riding that is. An hour is not that long to wait if you want to avoid traffic. He says he leaves at 6am. So I'm thinking he's not sitting in traffic.


----------

